# Having to Sell our Starcraft Expandable



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

We are awaiting delivery of a new larger camper to take us further on our journey. Sadly we must part with the caravan that started it all; our beloved Starcraft hybrid expandable. If you or someone you know is interested in creating their own memories call or PM me. This lightweight jewel is eager to get back on the road. $16500.00 OBO. sebbin13-703-71-fo-5. 
It'll also be parked at Stephen F Austin State Park in San Felipe, TX the weekend of 9/7.


----------



## wisslbritches (May 27, 2004)

Bring me your offers. Our new 5th wheel camper is on it's way from the factory!


----------

